# Vaperite Broadacres is now open for business



## Vaperite South Africa (2/6/17)

Our Broadacres shop is now open. It is located between the Spar and Woolworths next to the entrance to the Garden Centre. 

Hours are: 
Mon to Fri 9am to 7pm
Sat 9am to 6pm
Sun 9am to 5pm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/7/17)

*Getting the word out and hopefully converting a few smokers to vapers!


*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Quakes (5/7/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *Getting the word out and hopefully converting a few smokers to vapers!
> 
> View attachment 100310
> *​


Very Very NICE!!!!


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/7/17)

Nice one!


----------

